# [Grub2] Comment installer avec une config UEFI + GPT

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, je vais avoir mon nouvel ordi cette semaine et là je sens que je vais être dans la m...e quelques jours si une âme charitable m'aide pas à m'en sortir.

Voici mon ordi :

```

CPU : Core I7 3770 3.4 Gigs 8Meg Cache Socket 1155

http://www.intel.fr/content/www/fr/fr/benchmarks/desktop/3rd-gen-core-i7-3770.html

Board : Intel DZ77BH55K Z77 LGA1155 32 Gigs Max

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-board-dz77bh-55k.html

Mémoire : Kingston HyperX 16 Gig 1600 Mhz DDR3

SSD : Intel SSD 520 Series MLC 120 gigs

http://ark.intel.com/products/66248/Intel-SSD-520-Series-120GB-2_5in-SATA-6Gbs-25nm-MLC

SSD : Intel SSD 520 Series MLC 240 Gigs 520SSDSC2CW240A3K5

http://ark.intel.com/products/66250/Intel-SSD-520-Series-240GB-2_5in-SATA-6Gbs-25nm-MLC

Disque dur : WD Black 1TB

Graveur : LG GH24NS90 24x

Carte vidéo : Gigabyte GTX670 GV-N670OC-2GD 980Mhz 2Gigs de Mémoire GDDR5

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125423

Écran : LG Flatron E2442T-BN 24''

http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=72571

Case : Antec Nine Hundred TWOV3

http://www.antec.com/product.php?id=2699&fid=4

Power : OCZ ZX 850W 80+Gold

http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-zx-series-850w-power-supply.html

```

Premièrement, la documentation n'est pas clair dans ma tête :

http://dev.gentoo.org/~scarabeus/grub-2-guide.xml

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2#BIOS.2FGPT

C'est la première fois que je vais installer une config avec UEFI et GPT en même temps.

Pour GPT, je pense que sur mon disque dur je vais avoir besoin de créer une partition EF02 de 32 megs.

Pour la partie UEFI, est-ce que ma /boot ext2 que je connais depuis toujours va devoir devenir une partition /boot en format VFAT ?

Enfin, c'est quoi l'histoire qui encore le fait de booter avec une clé USB en mode UEFI ?

grub2-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/media/flashdrive --removable --modules=part_gpt

J'en perd mon latin même si je parle Français et Anglais seulement  :Razz: 

Au final, I need help !!! Aidez-moi !!!!

----------

## guilc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour GPT, je pense que sur mon disque dur je vais avoir besoin de créer une partition EF02 de 32 megs.
> 
> 

 

Non, EF02, c'est pour installer grub sur les disques partitionnés en GPT avec BIOS (ce que je fais aujourd'hui), et pas avec EFI. Cette partition EF02 sert à remplacer l'espace qui existait dans le MBR et qui n'existe pas en GPT dans lequel grub s'installait. Bref, aucun rapport avec l'EFI (et 1Mo suffit, même beaucoup moins)

 *Quote:*   

> Pour la partie UEFI, est-ce que ma /boot ext2 que je connais depuis toujours va devoir devenir une partition /boot en format VFAT ?

 

/boot est toujours en ce que tu veux (perso ext2, pas besoin de journal pour une partition qui n'est jamais montée)

Par contre, tu vas avoir un /boot/efi de 512Mo au moins en vfat. grub va installer dedans de ce qu'il faut pour que l'EFI lui passe la main.

N'oublie de pas configurer l'install de grub correctement ! (GRUB_PLATEFORMS=efi-64)

Perso, je trouve la doc de archlinux plus complète : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2#Create_and_Mount_the_UEFI_SYSTEM_PARTITION

 *Quote:*   

> Enfin, c'est quoi l'histoire qui encore le fait de booter avec une clé USB en mode UEFI ?
> 
> grub2-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/media/flashdrive --removable --modules=part_gpt

 

Heu... là comme ça, je dirais aucun rapport avec la choucroute, mais je peux me tromper. Un moyen d'interdire de booter le système sans la clé USB qui va bien ?

----------

## Zoboulo

Hello !

ça fait presque un an que je tourne en "full uefi" sans problème avec une Asrock H67. La migration a été difficile car beaucoup de doc pas claire/obsolète mais maintenant tout roule ! Voila ce que je peut te dire sur ma config :

- L'histoire de booter avec une clé USB en mode UEFI, ca sert a avoir aces aux "efivar" et donc au programme "efibootmgr", qui sert a configurer depuis l'userspace  le bootmanager (différent d'un bootloader) inclus dans toutes les implémentations de l'uefi. Il y a un an j'avais beaucoup galéré à trouver une clé usb qui supporte ça mais cette étape n'est en fait pas indispensable (voir plus bas).

- Perso j'ai une partition d’amorçage de 200 Mo montée sur /boot, code EF00 (et non pas EF02). Il est possible d'utiliser une partition d’amorçage efi différente de celle qui contient les noyaux (c'est ce qu'on voit dans bcp de docs), mais c'est une complication inutile sous gentoo.

- Toutes mes autres partitions sont en "0700"

- On peut bien sur installer grub, mais si on n'est pas en multi boot on peut s'en passer ! En effet le kernel contient maintenant un "efi boot loader" (si CONFIG_EFI_STUB=y) !

Concretement, voila ce qu'il faut savoir pour se passer de bootloader "externe" et utiliser le bootmanager inclus dans l'efi :

L'efi va chercher a booter par défaut le fichier efi/boot/bootx64.efi sur la partition EFI (code EF00). Il suffit donc d'y placer le fichier bzimage d'un kernel configuré avec CONFIG_EFI_STUB=y et tout roule (en demandant au "bios" de booter sur le bon disque) !

Une fois booté en efi avec cette technique, tu peux soit garder cette config (c'est ce que j'ai fait, c'est simple et ça marche), soit installer grub/rEFIT/rEFIND/...

Sinon je me suis aussi crée une cle usb de secours pour booter qui permet de booter en efi.

Bonne chance !

----------

## d2_racing

Peux-tu m'en dire plus sur le efibootmgr et le bootmanager ?

Est-ce que ça serait par hasard le truc qui est sur la carte mère et qui garde en mémoire les OS que tu veux booter ?

Car j'ai lu que même si tu enlève ton disque dur , le menu de UEFI avec ton entré Linux va être encore là.

Enfin, si je comprend bien, maintenant si j'installe Grub2, je vais avoir 2 menu au démarrage.

1. Le menu UEFI avec une entrée pour Grub2

2. Le menu de Grub2 traditionnel.

C'est comme si UEFI ajouté un bootloader par dessus Grub2.

Est-ce que j'ai bien compris ?

J'ai lu cette article : http://linux.die.net/man/8/efibootmgr

----------

## Zoboulo

L'uefi de toutes les cm fournit un bootmanager très basique, suffisant pour moi. efibootmgr est le programme qui sert à configurer ce bootmanager (ajouter des entrées ...) depuis un linux déjà booté en uefi. C'est le problème du serpent qui se mort la queue d’où l'utilisation d'une clé usb qui boot en efi dans pas mal de docs.

grub2 fournit des scripts qui tentent de comprendre ta config et d’appeler efibootmgr avec les bons arguments. ça marche plus ou moins !

Attention, bootmanager != bootloader. Grub peut faire les deux, d’où une confusion fréquente dans les docs. Mais en aucun cas l'uefi ne fournit un bootloader : tu devras soit utiliser grub, soit celui fournit par les noyaux linux.

Selon les cm, le bootmanager ne fournit pas de menu : chez moi il boot sur la première entrée par défaut et tu peux appuyer sur echap pendant le boot pour en choisir une autre.

Si tu installes grub tout ce que tu as a faire est d’expliquer au bootmanager efi où aller chercher grub. Ce n'est même pas nécessaire si tu ne multiboot pas, efibbootmgr + un noyau récent permettent alors de se passer de grub.

----------

## d2_racing

Enfin de compte, je tente le mode UEFI+Legacy bios boot method.

Je pense ne pas avoir besoin du mode full UEFI.

Par contre j'ai cree mes 2 partitions EF00 et EF02 juste pour etre certain.

----------

## d2_racing

Tout est installé et fonctionnel  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner mon Grub2 en mode UEFI avec mon ami Flameeyes de Gentoo.

Voici ce que ça donne :

https://gentooquebec.org/gwiki/index.php/Grub2

Enfin, une intro sur UEFI :  https://gentooquebec.org/gwiki/index.php/UEFI

C'est pas trop compliqué quand on sait comment ça fonctionne.

----------

## Biloute

Pas mal.

Et est ce que tu as eu des soucis avec le secureboot?

----------

## d2_racing

Non, car j'ai une carte mère Intel et ce constructeur suit les versions du UEFI Forum.

En clair, si le UEFI forum dit que le secureboot est disponible mais désactivable, alors Intel fait pareil.

C'est un avantage d'acheter du matériel qui est sur la liste du UEFI.

http://www.uefi.org/about/

----------

